# Recommendations on pfd



## dhf125 (May 5, 2014)

I am looking to get a new pfd that is good for kayak fishing. I have a pfd that spends most of the time behind my seat because it is so uncomfortable. I have been looking at the nrs chinook. Also, how many kayakers actually wear their pfd while on the water, from my observation it seems like very few, including me.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I am a newbie Kayak owner and this is what I have used, caught them on sale for $75, they are automatic or manual deploy


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

I always wear mine these days. I have the stolquist fisherman one and have no complaints. My buddy has the chinook and likes it also.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I always wear mine also. I have an auto/manuel inflate but always take an extra with me JIC I flip and need a regular PFD. I have a Big Game II and it has a lot of storage so an extra PFD takes up almost no space in it.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

They also make kayak fishing friendly as well that has compartments for storage (knives tools phone etc ) but also don't ride you back in the chair. I recommend Austin kayak. Great service and very fast shipping!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I use a NRS Chinook. It is always with me but if it is a very familiar inland lake/pond it may not be worn. Out on Erie, I rarely take it off.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

I use a Kokatat PDF and have been very happy with it. Considering I'm usually fishing in 90+ heat on the flats, it's not bad. I wear mine 90% of the time. Even if I know I'm going to be in water less than 4'-5', I'll still wear it. 

https://kokatat.com/shop/life-vests/kayak-fishing


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

I wear an Astral v-eight. It's worn all the time when in the yak


----------



## Hammb (Mar 22, 2013)

I grabbed an NRS Chinook this winter and finally got out on the water last weekend, and loved the PFD. I was in Erie practicing dumping, re-entry, rolling the kayak over, etc. So I spent time paddling and in the water with the Chinook. Loved the way it felt in the water, and it was quite comfortable in the seat paddling as well. Best compliment I can give is I forgot I had it on while paddling. It also has a lot of gear pockets, etc.

Only had it on the water once, but it's light year's better than the cheapie vest I had previously. 

As for wearing it, I'm relatively new to kayaking, but I have a standing promise to my wife to always wear it. And really, the Chinook seems so comfortable I cannot see any real reason to take it off. But, I'm one that has no problem jumping out to get wet if I get too hot.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Ditto on the NRS Chinook vest. It is comfortable and most of the times I forget I have it on.

Regarding wearing it, to each his own but I NEVER got on a watercraft (boat, kayak, canoe, etc) unless I have one on. I actually turned down a couple boating trips because they were usually spontaneous offers and I did not have my PFD. In addition, I am not a fan of the self or auto inflate vests...just not going to risk my life in the instance there is a failure.


----------



## dhf125 (May 5, 2014)

reyangelo said:


> Ditto on the NRS Chinook vest. It is comfortable and most of the times I forget I have it on.
> 
> Regarding wearing it, to each his own but I NEVER got on a watercraft (boat, kayak, canoe, etc) unless I have one on. I actually turned down a couple boating trips because they were usually spontaneous offers and I did not have my PFD. In addition, I am not a fan of the self or auto inflate vests...just not going to risk my life in the instance there is a failure.


Thanks for all the information. I am going out tomorrow to buy the nrs chinook. All the years kayaking I have only flipped once, and that was in about two feet if water getting in my kayak. I figure it is a matter of playing the odds when it happens in deep water. I was wondering how many kayakers have flipped and what was the circumstances that caused it. The closest I usually come is when I hit stumps right below the water line.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Anyone know a how the Chinook compares to the Astral v-eight? 

https://www.backcountry.com/astral-...AyAzG9HoOEK1PxE0dQvPrRoCaiHw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

Looking for the least amount of depth in the front chest.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, finally pulled the trigger on a new PFD. I view it like getting your oil changed - not something to get to excited about but something that needs done. So I'm pumped to have gotten such a good deal on it today... thought I'd pass the deal on. Not sure how long it will be on sale but it's 25% off right now and with the extra ACK 15% off you can get it out the door with free shipping for only$70.00. Normally it's $110.00 

Hope that helps someone out. 

I'll give my opinion of it after it gets some use.

NRS Chinook


----------



## dhf125 (May 5, 2014)

That is a good price on this pfd. I did end up buying the chinook nrs. It is a great pfd,well worth the money. As others have said you don't even notice you are wearing it after awhile. And the most important part is you end up actually wearing it, not just sticking it behind the seat of your kayak. With my old pdf that is where it would spend most of its time.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I just got the chinook as well. It's awesome! I wear it all day without even realizing it. Ton of pockets and other features for line snippets and forceps. It's loaded.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

I use the Astral Ronnie Fisher and love it..I've heard great things about the chinook as well. As far as wearing it I always do now. I took a swim on a small inland lake in early fall last year and there's no doubt the PFD saved my life.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

RiverRunner88 said:


> I use the Astral Ronnie Fisher and love it..I've heard great things about the chinook as well. As far as wearing it I always do now. I took a swim on a small inland lake in early fall last year and there's no doubt the PFD saved my life.


I almost went with the Ronnie Fisher but it didn't have the high back and it was more of my dollar bills. 

Tell me more about how it saved you? Could be a good lesson for others.. myself included.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

My wife bought an Astral V- eight and really likes it. Does not ride up at all with the hi-lo seat in her Kilroy. Also does not restrict paddling. She's thrilled! I need to upgrade now.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

I was fishing a small lake in early fall, flipping isolated Lilly pads. I kept moving my seat from the hi/lo position because of the wind.I caught a fish and sat down to take a picture. The seat wasn't sitting in the correct position (or latched down) and slipped off. When I hit the water it took the breath outta me. I immediately started sucking in water. I couldn't touch the bottom so I headed for my overturned boat but found I couldn't flip it back over. I left the center hatch open so the inside of the yak was full of water. I started to swim the boat to shore but couldnt find my paddle, I had to swim back out to get it as the nearest shoreline was all swampy marshland and woods. I would have to paddle to the other side of the lake. At this point my arms and legs were cramping badly from the cold. I had to float on my back and kick my way to shore. I was able to drain most of the water out and paddle back to the ramp. All in all I lost 2 rods a lot of tackle and a cell phone. But without the vest I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have been able to keep my head above water especially the way I was sucking in water. Also keeping a change of clothes in the car was helped tremendously.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

SMBHooker said:


> I almost went with the Ronnie Fisher but it didn't have the high back and it was more of my dollar bills.
> 
> Tell me more about how it saved you? Could be a good lesson for others.. myself included.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

RiverRunner thanks for sharing your story. I do believe your life was saved by ur PFD. 

Really makes me pause to think. Glad ur around still.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Read alot of reviews on multiple PFDs. Finally pulled the trigger on the NRS Chinook. 

All I read was not just hype. I HATE my old PFD. Uncomfortable junk....that I paid more for than the new NRS. 

Alot of reviews have been written ... I encourage ya to read them. I'll just address the items I found it hard to find Info on or were most important to me. 

Size: The actual PFD is the same size for all just longer adjustment straps the bigger u go. I'm 5'8" and usually do Medium in everything. I went with the L/XL size for this tho. That allows me to wear extra layers when Fishing cold water or winter Fishing without feeling like my PFD is constricting me like a big boa. 

Range of Motion: You truly forget or don't even realize or notice it's on at all. 

Storage: Well designed for storage of what ever u could need. I had my phone in one of the pockets in the rain all day yesterday (7 mile float) and it stayed dry... however if u were to fall in the water ur phone would be toast. My CC gun fits nice and snug too....with plenty of room left for soft plastic bags and some terminal tackle. 

It's comfortable - no reason to not wear a PFD now. Hope that helps...be safe out there!


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Any of you with the Chinook also carry a backpack? I wade quite a bit and carry a Simm's Headwaters sling. Curious how the PFD might interfere with the sling.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

RiparianRanger said:


> Any of you with the Chinook also carry a backpack? I wade quite a bit and carry a Simm's Headwaters sling. Curious how the PFD might interfere with the sling.


Actually I have started wearing my chinook while Wade fishing and I carry a backpack with it as well. It works out pretty well.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

another thumbs up for the Chinook here. I got the orange one and wear it on the big boat too.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I have the NRS chinook and its a nice jacket for fishing. I like all the extra pockets but I only really use it in cold weather. In the summer I just find it too hot and uncomfortable (and its one of the cooler more comfortable ones you will find). A lot of kayaking tournaments are requiring pfds now so im seriously considering an inflatable for the summer. 

Anyone have any experience with the waist belt inflatables?


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

I have the Chinook and love it. It's very comfortable and like Smbhooker said the range of motion is great. The pockets have plenty of room for extra lures and pliers and etc.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

I got an auto/manual inflate to wear in summer. The jackets are wayyy too hot and uncomfortable for me personally. But since fall is here Im looking at getting the NRS Chinook. I miss the pockets, they are very helpful in a kayak for multiple items.


----------



## PaddleFish (Aug 21, 2017)

I have the Cabellas Full Motion PFD. http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod....z_btnclk=YMAL-2419420&WT.z_pg_ref=prd1801532 Price was great for a quality fishing PFD. I like the 2 low profile front pockets and several attachment rings, plus no interference to paddling or casting. However, the low reaching back flotation panel and my kayak seat back do not get along well and that back pad is very annoying to me. Because of the low reaching back panel, I plan to upgrade to an Astral V-Eight instead.

In the summer I was rarely wearing my PFD. Once the temperatures cool to where I'm wearing waders, I always wear my PFD.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I was about to pull the trigger on buying a inflatable that was on sale at Cabeles, but then I read that the inflatables have issues with cold weather/water. Anyone else have experience with these things not working on cold water? aside from kayak fishing in winter, I also intended to wear it while ice fishing.


----------

